# JP Drains



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm having a brain fart.. LOL.. pregnancy going to my brain!! 

How you code for removal JP drain in OR 6 weeks s/p surgery??


----------



## Babygia (Feb 21, 2009)

*Coding Help*



ARCPC9491 said:


> I'm having a brain fart.. LOL.. pregnancy going to my brain!!
> 
> How you code for removal JP drain in OR 6 weeks s/p surgery??






Great question AR, I also have the same situation but cannot find an appropriate code.  Is there a specific code for this type of procedure?

Thanks!

-VO-


----------



## cintheeyas (Oct 6, 2012)

*JP Drain/Tube Removal*

I TOO have that question... Is there a CPT code for removal of a JP tube in the office status post surgery?


----------

